# Chokos / Chayotes ... Can You Ferment Them?



## RobH (26/5/12)

As so many friends have had an abundance of Chokos to give away this season, it got me wondering ... can you make Choco cider, or Choko wine, ... or distill it's fermented juices to a spirit?

I have done a brief search and have only found a few vague references to Choko wine ... as I am presently brewing rith now I don't want to get too distracted searching any further right now, but I wondered if anyone here has has any experience or knowledge of the use of Chokos in brewing.


----------



## Toper (26/5/12)

RobH said:


> As so many friends have had an abundance of Chokos to give away this season, it got me wondering ... can you make Choco cider, or Choko wine, ... or distill it's fermented juices to a spirit?
> 
> I have done a brief search and have only found a few vague references to Choko wine ... as I am presently brewing rith now I don't want to get too distracted searching any further right now, but I wondered if anyone here has has any experience or knowledge of the use of Chokos in brewing.


No experience apart from the kitchen,but at %0.5 starch and %3.1 sugar I'd guess it's not gonna be easy ,or very low alcohol


----------



## HBHB (26/5/12)

Someone did once come up with a use for Choko's where there was great flavour as a result. They fed the to pigs and the resulting bacon was good.


----------



## Rowy (26/5/12)

Boiled with butter and salt & pepper............nice eating!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/12)

can be used as a filler/extender in apple pies


----------



## Rowy (26/5/12)

I chuck them in a curry as well. They take on the flavours big time!


----------



## RobH (26/5/12)

Yep, by the sounds of that then, cook em, or feed em to the chooks/pigs, but trying to turn them into an alcoholic beverage seems like something you'd only try if you were desperate.

Thanks for the replies


----------

